# [V] DÄMPFER - Marzocchi Roco Air RC | World Cup | NEU!



## Pitchshifter (29. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe einen nagelneuen
Marzocchi Roco RC World Cup Air Dämpfer

*
LINK ZUR EBAY AUKTION*
(endet: 30. Jun. um 21:48)


High-End Dämpfer für AM, FR und DH







Maße: 222 x 70mm
Einstellbarkeit: Zugstufe, Druckstufe, Luftdruck
Sonstiges: externe Carbon-Luftkammer, großes Luftvolumen
für maximale Linearität, Nickelbeschichtetes Gehäuse


----------

